# Beginner Tegu?



## TeguNovice (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello again guys. We're getting a 6ft long x 3ft deep x 4ft tall enclosure for a tegu I might be getting next year. Are there any Tegus that are good for beginners or are they for experienced reptile keepers only? If they are for [/quote]experienced keepers, I'll consider a Blue Tongue Skink.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 19, 2011)

Depending on how much resurch you do, and how much time you are willing to give a tegu i would not call them an exerienced keeper aniamal. There really isn't too much of a differance between keep a tegu and some other "beginner" reptiles. The main reason most people do not start with a tegu is their size. This is an animal that can reach 5 feet long and wiegh about 20lb and eats alot and can live for 15 years! If this is a challenge you think you can handle by all means go for it. I personally started out small with leos and banded geckos, but keeping them did nothing to prep me for a tegu. I moved up to a plated lizard and it was only with my little Ackie monitor that i finally had a cage bigger than a 30 gallon. 

The one single thing that helped me with preping for a tegu was reading forums and other owners info. At the time Tegu talk was not around so i was reading on fauna and someother sights. When i was finally ready for a tegu i asked the breeders what they recomened as well. So it is up to you and how much research you have done.


----------



## TeguNovice (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much! I have a lot of time, patience, and money for a Tegu so I might just get one next year. I'm not gonna rush into it though. So far, the best Tegus for me would be an Argentine Black and White or Blue Tegu. I might start out small with a Leopard Gecko though I haven't fully made my choice yet. Both would make an excellent pet either way. One just gets larger than the other.I'll continue to do some research for the next couple of months and by then, I'll probably have my mind made up.

Do you think the enclosure size I posted in the first post is good for an argentine black and white Tegu?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

Sup,i read that a 6x3x3 is the absolute minimum for a arg tegu. I was actually thinking about doing that at first,until i read the enclosure size effect the behavior of tegus a lot(You don't want a angry tegu)So i am going to go with your standard 8x4 or bigger.

I'm no expert myself,i don't even have my tegu yet.What you see in my sig is what i keep(i use to have 2 plated lizards and a Chinese water dragon),i have only been keeping for about 4yrs and it will be 5 on my birthday. Most people would not consider me "Experienced" enough based on that,but for the last few months i have been researching,joined a amazing tegu forum and been listen to experienced owners talk. I know months of research seems like a lot,but hey i won't be getting mines for a couple of months anyway,so i have just been studying. So if you ask me,researching can substitute for years of keeping reptiles.

Have you looked into Colombians or is your mind dead set on a Argentines?


----------



## TeguNovice (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm also looking into Colombians  . Really, it doesn't matter which species I get as long as it's healthy.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

A Colombian would do great in that size enclosure,i hear they are just way more aggressive and a lot are wc and imported so make sure you buy from a reputable breeder or have him checked for parasites and ticks ounce you buy him. 

Don't let my words only influence you though keep reading and researching until you find what you truly want(remember how long they can live). It took me sometime to decide between Red,Extremes and B&W's, i went with a B&W in the end though,i am happy with my deposit too,can't wait to get my little guy.


----------



## TeguNovice (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks  . If I could get an 8x4 enclosure, I would definitely get it but my room isn't big enough for an enclosure that large. Do you think if I got the 6x3 enclosure for the Argentine, would is still be ok as long as gets to get out of its enclosure for a couple hours a couple times a day? I know you guys say bigger is always better but I'm really more interested in the Argentines. Personal preference I guess lol though I will still look into Colombians.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 19, 2011)

I really can't talk on that much,i don't have my tegu yet and i know enclosure size is a really touchy subject,so its best a tegu owner answers that one. But in the Varnyard care sheet a 6x3x3 is recommended as the absolute minimum.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7712


----------

